# hell week at marriott aruba ocean club



## irish (Jan 29, 2010)

there's 3 pages of posting at www.aruba-bb.com about the JANUARY HELL WEEK at the ocean club.. remains a mystery to me how marriott allows this particular group of people to get away with this behavior EVERY YEAR. OH WAIT!! it's all about the money. perhaps that is a contributing factor as to why the m/f's have gone thru the roof.


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 29, 2010)

When we were at the St. Kitts property earlier this month we ran into a couple who had traded into St. Kitts from Aruba.  They were telling us that they had been in Aruba last year during this infamous week and how horrible it was. Rude mobs of people and lots and lots of kids allowed to run wild.  They said they will never ever return there during that particular week again.


----------



## BetaJoe (Jan 29, 2010)

*Is it the whole month or some particular week.*

When did it begin this year, when will it end this year?


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 29, 2010)

It is one week and from what I understand the week can vary slightly from one year to the next.  I was told it was the week that NY State gives its "Regents Exams" in the public school system..  Private schools are not required to give these exams so it is a "free" week for private school students.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 29, 2010)

irish said:


> perhaps that is a contributing factor as to why the m/f's have gone thru the roof.



Word is that this group pays for all the damages they cause...

Ingrid


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 29, 2010)

What week was it this year?


----------



## modoaruba (Jan 29, 2010)

IngridN said:


> Word is that this group pays for all the damages they cause...
> 
> Ingrid



I think it's week 3.
A prior post of mine suggested that they should have partyed on the roof prior to fixing it.
This way they would have to pay for the whole roof refurbishment and we would have had no increase in MFs.
No one appreciated my humor.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 29, 2010)

irish:  Has any MAR Aruba owner written the head honchos regarding this yearly bad event?  Can TUG MAR Aruba owners band together to send a letter to those that handle problems like this?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 29, 2010)

I woudn't care if they paid for all the damage they caused. It will never compensate those who's vacations they've ruined by their bad behavior. I'm afraid if I was an owner I'd be complaining to eveyrone under the sun about any behavior that's normally prohibited until something was done about it.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 29, 2010)

Trying to get some sense of the magnitude of this problem. Roughly what percentage of Ocean Club and Surf Club  would this group occupy? 

Smooth Air


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's the thread from last year ...

Count me in with all the folks who say that if unruly owners/guests do not police themselves then it is up to Marriott to police the situation enough so that other owners'/guests' vacations are not ruined.  If I was there and had to suffer through that nonsense, I'd demand that MVCI return my week to me to use another time.  At the very least.


----------



## modoaruba (Jan 29, 2010)

I was there in December.
Mentioning week 3 to the staff especially on the beach brings a look of terror to their eyes.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 29, 2010)

I have reviewed the previous threads on January Hell Week in Aruba. I was born in Brooklyn, NY but only lived there as an infant. There is a wide discrepancy in the behavior between one person and another within any ethnic group or family. My family has been torn apart because one of my sisters joined an ultra-orthodox sect and insisted upon having her children educated in ultra-orthodox private schools. Due to her actions and the manner in which she chose to raise her children, my other sisters and I basically want nothing more to do with her or her family. Her eldest daughter was recently married and none of the bride's maternal aunts, uncles or cousins went to the wedding. 

Deeper discussion of this matter will lead into tugbbs taboos. However, I understand why the third week in January at Aruba Ocean Club is Hell Week in a deeply personal way.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2010)

modoaruba said:


> I think it's week 3.
> A prior post of mine suggested that they should have partyed on the roof prior to fixing it.
> This way they would have to pay for the whole roof refurbishment and we would have had no increase in MFs.
> No one appreciated my humor.



I believe it was reported was that they pay for any additional expenses the resort incurs to accommodate the group (additional security, staffing for the elevators, etc), not that they cover any and all damages at the resort during that period.

But I did appreciate your humor. 

The broader issue is that MVCI has little basis to prevent owners from lawfully occupying their week/ or from renting weeks. On an individual basis they could take action based on that's individual's personal history at the resort. But I think you would have a discrimination issue if you attempted to take action on a collective basis.


----------



## susanmmm (Jan 29, 2010)

*Regents Exams*

My kids go to school in NY state and write Regents exams.  The exam schedule was from January 26 thru 29th this year.  If interested, you can google New York State Regents Exam schedule and find out when it is held every year.  This might help some people determine when they wish to vacation.


----------



## modoaruba (Jan 29, 2010)

ecwinch said:


> I believe it was reported was that they pay for any additional expenses the resort incurs to accommodate the group (additional security, staffing for the elevators, etc), not that they cover any and all damages at the resort during that period.
> 
> But I did appreciate your humor.
> 
> The broader issue is that MVCI has little basis to prevent owners from lawfully occupying their week/ or from renting weeks. On an individual basis they could take action based on that's individual's personal history at the resort. But I think you would have a discrimination issue if you attempted to take action on a collective basis.



Hi Eric,
Thanks for the appreciation .
But you mentioned the "d " word. 
That opens up a can of worms.


----------



## WelcomeHome (Jan 31, 2010)

*Isn't this really week 4 that should be avoided?*

Isn't this really week 4 that should be avoided (not week 3). After viewing the regents schedule for 2009 through 2011, the corresponding Marriott week is week 4 - not week 3. I'm asking because we're planning on going late January and I'd really like to avoid such a controversial and impolite crowd.

Thank for your help.

David


----------



## m61376 (Jan 31, 2010)

It generally is week 3; this year was supposedly an anomaly that it was scheduled for week 4.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 31, 2010)

*curiousity got the better of me...*

What is Hell week?  I clicked on the above mentioned website, but found no listing for it.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok, nevermind, I found what I was looking for.  I am surprised that someone resurrected such a thread though.  

I worked in hotels for years.   One year I booked a hockey group.  The kids were running around chasing each other with hockey sticks.  The parents were in the bar.

Another year I booked a soccer group.  Some of the adult guests complained that the teenage girls were hitting on them and making lewd comments. The parents were in the bar.

Another year we booked a christian youth group.  Security was called several times, especially when the young men were hanging off their balcony yelling at the girls, "show us your tits!"  (no kidding!)  Who knows where the chaperones were.  

Seems bad behavior comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Bob Andrea (Jan 31, 2010)

Check out below 
http://sephardicaruba.com


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 31, 2010)

Do Marriott & the Owners of Ocean Club & Surf Club know that their property is the site of a camp? This has to contravene the "Ownership Guidelines".  Do the camp attendees own @ Ocean Club/Surf Club or is Marriott renting out villas to accommodate the camp attendees?

Smooth Air


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 31, 2010)

How very sad that this happens supposedly under the watchful eye of Marriott security. I loved the time I spent in Aruba and am thankful to know never to go there in early January. 
It would be a lose-lose situation for me because of a ruined week and no doubt probable incarceration due to my reaction to this type of behavior.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 31, 2010)

No doubt, bad behavior does come in all shapes and sizes.  As well, we can't look at the bad behavior of any one group of any certain ethnic or religious flavor and make an illogical leap that every person of that flavor will be badly behaved.  But that hasn't been the purpose of any of the threads that I've read in the last few years about this.

The reason the topic of this particular group's behavior at the Aruba Marriotts is resurrected each year is because it keeps occurring each year!  I don't own there but I think it's disgraceful that Marriott allows any group's behavior to so negatively impact the vacations of every other guest in the place.  From all reports over the last several years, this is a huge problem.  It's not one or two or even ten families - it's a large enough group to impact every guest at the Ocean Club, Surf Club and Marriott hotel.  That's a nightmare that I wouldn't want to be anywhere near.

I don't know what the answer is for Marriott other than to hold owners accountable according to the bylaws, and suspend their ownership if any bylaws are broken.  But it appears there are also renters and guests of owners participating.  And how could Marriott possibly advise people when they're making their reservations that this might not be a good time to visit, without acknowledging some responsibility for it happening?  Or being subject to claims of discrimination?  Like I said, I don't know what the answer is.

But I do think that the topic should be resurrected here on TUG every year that this is a problem, because posts on timeshare/travel message boards appear to be the only way for people to be aware of it in case they want to change their vacation plans.  And I hope that if similar problems occur at any other resorts, no matter who the badly-behaved cretins may be, we get to read posts about those too.  Because I know I'd be one of the folks who would change my plans if I read about it.


----------



## Conan (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob Andrea said:


> Check out below
> http://sephardicaruba.com



The brochure makes the week sound perfectly ordinary....
http://sephardicaruba.com/downloads/sephardic_aruba_brochure.pdf


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 31, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> But I do think that the topic should be resurrected here on TUG every year that this is a problem, because posts on timeshare/travel message boards appear to be the only way for people to be aware of it in case they want to change their vacation plans.  And I hope that if similar problems occur at any other resorts, no matter who the badly-behaved cretins may be, we get to read posts about those too.  Because I know I'd be one of the folks who would change my plans if I read about it.



I wholeheartedly agree. As should everyone. If you don't then I suggest you book this week at either of the TS or the hotel and live thru it yourself. I did in January 2002. I don't think I'll ever return to Aruba again at any time. I won't bore anyone with the details but the bartender at the hotel told me something interesting. He said the group had been kicked out of every hotel chain on the strip. He just shook his head in disbelief that Marriott allowed them to book at the hotel.

I can't wait to see how the new Ritz Carlton reacts to these folks.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 31, 2010)

To go back to my original point, why can't the Aruba Marriott Owners do something about this? Surely the "use" by this 'camp' does not fall within the prescribed Ownership uses! If so, could I reserve my home resort for a week long wedding reception? Or, high school/university grad party? I don't think so. How is this different? Are all of the attendees during Hell Week owners ( probably not) or is this group renting villas from Marriott? 

Smooth Air


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 31, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> To go back to my original point, why can't the Aruba Marriott Owners do something about this? Surely the "use" by this 'camp' does not fall within the prescribed Ownership uses! If so, could I reserve my home resort for a week long wedding reception? Or, high school/university grad party? I don't think so. How is this different? Are all of the attendees during Hell Week owners ( probably not) or is this group renting villas from Marriott?
> 
> Smooth Air



If you controlled enough of the units for that week, you certainly could do exactly that.

The group is not making these reservations as a group. They are making them as individuals. 

MVCI has no authority to block owners from using their weeks or from owners deciding who to rent their weeks to.

MVCI's only recourse is to enforce the non-disturbance provisions of the by-laws for those specific owners or renters that fail to respect the rights of their fellow owners. Taking punitive action against an individual simply on the basis of their belonging to certain ethnic or religious group is clearly discriminatory. A couple events of that nature, and you would not need to worry about this being a week 3 event. For they would own the resort.

Put yourself in shoes of a MVCI manager tasked with stopping this problem. How would you address it? How would you tell your rental desk not to rent to members of this group?


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 31, 2010)

Eric, I am simply trying to understand how this could happen. It is tough enough for an Owner to reserve one or two desired weeks....getting on the phone at the precise second that reservations open up when rooms are 'released' for a particular time frame 12 or 13 months in advance. So, I cannot understand how such a large group is physically able to reserve so many villas for the same week. Are they owners? Renters renting from Marriott? Renting from other owners? I just don't understand how it happens. It makes one wonder if Marriott is a party to it in some way.

Smooth Air


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 31, 2010)

My experience with this group was solely at the hotel. I have no idea if they cause disturbance in the TS units.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 31, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> Eric, I am simply trying to understand how this could happen. It is tough enough for an Owner to reserve one or two desired weeks....getting on the phone at the precise second that reservations open up when rooms are 'released' for a particular time frame 12 or 13 months in advance. So, I cannot understand how such a large group is physically able to reserve so many villas for the same week. Are they owners? Renters renting from Marriott? Renting from other owners? I just don't understand how it happens. It makes one wonder if Marriott is a party to it in some way.
> 
> Smooth Air



*Pure speculation here*, but based on the website of their activities and the two names who seem to lead the group - maybe all the units are "owned" under 1 or 2 people's names?! Thus it would only take one or two calls from these multiple week owners 13 months ahead to reserve these units concurrently. Then all these families reimburse the "owners" and they get their large group in relatively easily each year. Everyone else is listed as "friends" or renters and the names are changed for each unit. If this group has trust in the "owners" then it is viable. I won't even go into the possibilities of tax laws that could also apply.  

And all the Marriott points and rewards to those owners would help with airfare costs or whatever....The trust factor is what prohibits most groups from being able to do the same, plus everyone in the group would have to want the same thing year after year, so I can't see too many other groups from being able to occupy such a large portion of a TS at a specific time ...


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 31, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> Eric, I am simply trying to understand how this could happen. It is tough enough for an Owner to reserve one or two desired weeks....getting on the phone at the precise second that reservations open up when rooms are 'released' for a particular time frame 12 or 13 months in advance. So, I cannot understand how such a large group is physically able to reserve so many villas for the same week. Are they owners? Renters renting from Marriott? Renting from other owners? I just don't understand how it happens. It makes one wonder if Marriott is a party to it in some way.
> 
> Smooth Air



I guess it would depend on how hard it is to reserve this week 12 or 13 months out. With the reputation this period has gained, it probably works in their favor.

Scrapngen's speculation is certainly plausible. My speculation is that they obtain this week from a variety of different sources - multiple week owners like scrapngen suggests, single week owners, and rentals via Marriott and other owners. It is apparently a regular occurrence for them, and they just plan well in advance. There probably are some rental agencies that see a market with this group and some weeks come from there.

Perhaps a OC or SC owner could check what currently availability is like.


----------



## modoaruba (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't seem that any illegalities occured by this group and it seems that they make restitution to what they damage.
Those of us posting in distaste shows that this group has unfortunately
gained a reputation of lacking in manners and respect to other owners and visitors.
There is nothing anyone here can do or say to make them realize that they are acting badly because in their minds they are not or they could give a hoot.
Just thank whomever that the rest of us can deliniate what is civil.
So three cheers to the rest of us that we are not like that.
Respectfully yours,


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 1, 2010)

Modo,

They most certainly do participate in several illegal actions. Vandalism and Falsely Reporting an Incident are the two that come to mind that I remember most clearly. Pulling fire alarms is a Class D felony in New York.

http://law.onecle.com/new-york/penal/PEN0240.60_240.60.html


----------



## modoaruba (Feb 1, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Modo,
> 
> They most certainly do participate in several illegal actions. Vandalism and Falsely Reporting an Incident are the two that come to mind that I remember most clearly. Pulling fire alarms is a Class D felony in New York.
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/new-york/penal/PEN0240.60_240.60.html



I did not know they go to such lengths.Thanks for the clarification.
I was giving them the benefit of the doubt.
If that is the case then Marriott should put an end to it.
Pulling a fire alarm can cause a harmful incident to happen and can jeopordize
the safety of other visitors.
Those kind of incidents should give Marriott the ammunition needed to safeguard the rest of us.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob Andrea said:


> Check out below
> http://sephardicaruba.com



This is the sect my sister joined.  The damage to my family this has caused is horrific.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 1, 2010)

[Deleted - If a post violates the TUG posting rules, please click on the triangle and report it, rather than posting it in the thread. - DeniseM Moderator]


> Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

Folks - this thread has stepped over the line and I'm closing it.


----------

